# my puppy walks funny



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

ok..i have a question that yall may be able to answer.in my photos yall can see my baby"moose".he is three weeks old now.he was the runt of the litter,and his mom rejected him,so ive adopted him and have been bottle feeding him a diet per the vet.
he has within this last week started walking around,and now has strenghth in his legs..here lies my problem:im not sure if he is suspose to walk the way he is walking!i dont know how to explain it any different other he looks like he is prissing!when he tries to run he does it with both feet at the same time.his back legs look a little bowed out too when he walks.he is a bully,is this just how they walk?or should i take him agian to see his vet?oh one more thing yall should know..he was born with 5 toes on each back foot.he has since had one removed on each foot.can this be what is wrong?
i hope this helps yall help me..i dont know,if i need to ill try get a video and try to post it.thanks for reading,belinda


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

At 4 weeks old his legs are just starting to get strong enough to hold him. He shouldn't be supporting him self and stable till 5-6 weeks old. 5 toes? You mean a dew claw? It is common for dogs to have a dew claw and 4 toes that are often mistaken for 5 toes. Being as he is bully it may take a bit longer since he is probly heavy set and that is hard on his litter developing legs.

When they first start to walk they also do what I call is lowrider lol.. They walk very low as if they are cowering.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I believe its common for young pups to bunny hop as they develop. I don't know if that was what you were describing. You could always give the vet a call, and ask. Maybe he can give you answers over the phone, to save you from having to go in to the office.
Good luck, I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks everybody..about the toes..i guess it was a dew claw on the back,but my vet said it wasnt normal for his brred to have five toes on his back legs,so he removed one..was this no true??is it common afterall?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a mutt, dobie, husky, GSD mix, that was born with dew claws, and had to have them removed. The vet said it was very common.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

belindabone said:


> thanks everybody..about the toes..i guess it was a dew claw on the back,but my vet said it wasnt normal for his brred to have five toes on his back legs,so he removed one..was this no true??is it common afterall?


Yes that is true some breeds have front ones some back, but sometimes a breed will get them where they are not subposted to. It is also common for them to be removed. Alot of breeders will remove them the day after they are born.


----------

